# DRUMASONIC - Hi End Acoustic Drums



## Sammy85 (May 6, 2011)

Hi there, 

if you're looking for great-sounding virtual drums, check this out: 

http://www.drumasonic.com (www.drumasonic.com) 

there's a little demo video on the page - if you prefer to watch it in german, click on the "video channel" button. 

best, 

Sam


----------



## PasiP (May 6, 2011)

Hmm. This seems interesting. I gotta take a closer look.


----------



## noiseboyuk (May 6, 2011)

Looks and sounds very nice, and a great price too.

What would really sell it to me - at a higher price if needs be - is if it came with a comprehensive set of midi grooves played by a real drummer. I find drum software is only as good as the info going in... I can bash out four to the floor on a keyboard, but anything requiring a drummer's skill is sadly beyond me! GM grooves (not sure how Drumasonic is mapped) are usually pretty unconvincing imho - it needs something to get real variety out of each drum as it is played. If you had COMPREHENSIVE mapping for other grooves like Toontrack's, with all the nuances, this might be another good approach.

Keep us informed of the product's development - cheers.


----------



## Justus (May 6, 2011)

Thanks!
Great sound!

Now the question for me is: Superior 2 or Abbey Road Modern Drums or Drumasonic?


----------



## dinerdog (May 6, 2011)

I do like Abbey Road a lot, but this sounds kind of like Analogue Drums, which I LOVE.

To have that kind of tweaking in Kontakt makes them very appealing.


----------



## antoniopandrade (May 6, 2011)

Wow! The sound of that first track playing with the trailer sounded just like Dave Abbruzzese's kit in Pearl Jam's "Ten". I drooled a little I think...

Speaking as a drummer, this is truly one of the best samples of a drumset I've heard. And it runs on K4.2 with all those nifty functions! Totally cool price too, I can't wait to get my hands on that!


----------



## gregjazz (May 6, 2011)

Just ordered a copy. Took me a second to realize why "United States" wasn't there--it's listed as "Verenigde Staten Amerika", FYI.

I'll let you know my impressions as soon as I download it!


----------



## robibla (May 6, 2011)

wow, impressive, i think i might pick this one up
I just ordered a copy too, seems we have to wait a bit before we can download it. 

will give my feedback once downloaded also - I have abbey road modern drums and love them so I will be comparing the two.


----------



## marcotronic (May 6, 2011)

Ordered too, waiting for my download now 

Will post my impressions, too 

Marco

EDIT: Just got my download link and serial. Downloading now... /\~O


----------



## marcotronic (May 7, 2011)

Hello,

after playing a couple of hours with Drumasonic, here´s my first impression - very short. (I´m not a drummer, though...)

- Excellent sonic quality!

- Excellent & very detailed documentation with some good tips for mixing/routing etc. (unfortunately not yet completely in English but German (no problem for me, personally, as I´m German  ) - but it´s coming in English, too as promised on their website.

- Very flexible & versatile (due to the flexible routing possibilties you can very well adjust each instrument/channel with your own EQs/plugins etc...) The flexibilty was at the same time a bit confusing for me first 

- Wonderful Kontakt 4 integration & excellent performance on my system

- Nice Playability

Compared to the other Drum libs I have (XLN Audio Addictive Drums and East West MOR 2 (just bought it for the drums) Drumasonic are my favorite drums so far.

You have to be aware, though - this is not a "typical" drum library with tons of presets or heavily preprocessed drums. What you get is excellent "raw" material - what you do with it totally depends on you. Of course you can also use it out of the box without any further processing - might be suitable for certain styles (as the manual also mentions...)

So all in all some awesome bang for the buck!

Marco


----------



## Sammy85 (May 7, 2011)

Hi, 

well, I understand your concerns regarding the midi grooves. Unfortunately, we're not planning to provide any midi grooves in the near future, but: 

The mapping is very flexible, so it should be very straightforward to adjust drumasonic's mapping to the midi grooves provided by other libraries. changing different sets of hihats/snaredrums etc. is done with a simple click, you just have to adjust the mapping once. 

At the moment we're beta testing the first free update of drumasonic with improvements concerning the mapping, independent panning of toms and cymbals, compatibility to e drumsets, round robin,... you can visit the gearslutz drumasonic thread for further information: 

http://www.gearslutz.com/board/new-prod ... ums-4.html

If you have any suggestions/feature requests beyond the requests we already discussed on gearslutz, please post them here or on GS. 

Thanks

Sam


----------



## gregjazz (May 7, 2011)

I'm getting a few script errors here, and the close mic slider (for the snare in both patches, and the kick in the large room patch) doesn't seem to work. I'm sure it's an easy fix--in fact, I'd go into the script and fix it myself if the library weren't locked.

Other than that, this is an incredible library. I love the amount of control you have, and the tone is gorgeous.


----------



## Sammy85 (May 7, 2011)

hi gregjazz, 

could you try to load the appropriate multi or configure the kontakt outputs manually to make sure that everything is routed properly? 

actually, you honestly are the first person to report issues concerning the script... if the problem persists, could you send an email containing a reproducible case to [email protected]? we're already working on a free update and if the issue turns out to be a real bug, we'll fix it. 

best 

sam


----------



## noiseboyuk (May 7, 2011)

Sammy85 @ Sat May 07 said:


> Hi,
> 
> well, I understand your concerns regarding the midi grooves. Unfortunately, we're not planning to provide any midi grooves in the near future, but:
> 
> ...



I'm not sure this is really covered in the GS thread, but for me I guess I'd want more than basic GM mapping or even custom mapping... if you folks aren't going to do midi grooves it would be pretty essential to me to be able to use the ones I have, and easily the best of those is Toontrack's. There is detailed mapping available for Toontrack - if you spent some time working on a really detailed map which uses the different nuances of the instruments, then that would open a wide range of grooves to be used and ready to go.


----------



## Sammy85 (May 15, 2011)

Hi everyone,

we're pleased to announce that the user manual has recently been translated to English and is available for download at http://www.drumasonic.com (www.drumasonic.com) , Documents. Please put it into your DRUMASONIC/Documentation/ folder.

Best,
Sam


----------



## Raindog (May 16, 2011)

I´m very tempted to buy this library as concept and prize seem right.
I have AD with most of the additional AD packs and thought this would be my all purpose drum (I´m mostly doing acoustic mixes but with sampled instruments).
The thing AD is missing are drums without snare rattle as well as drums played with mallets or hands which can sometimes give a very intimate sound (I also own the old nk-7 kit which has most of those unusual sounds included but without any scripting or up to date interface.

Is there any reason for me to add another library to my drumset? It´s not only because of the expense but I´m someone who gets easily distracted when he has too many sounds on the harddisk. So what do AD users think about the Drumasonic library?

Best regards
Raindog


----------



## Sammy85 (May 16, 2011)

Raindog @ Mon May 16 said:


> Is there any reason for me to add another library to my drumset? It´s not only because of the expense but I´m someone who gets easily distracted when he has too many sounds on the harddisk. So what do AD users think about the Drumasonic library?
> 
> Best regards
> Raindog



Well, I don't know if my answer is helpful to you as I am part of the development team, but, well... Maybe my opinion is of interest for you: 

First of all, I have to admit that we don't have any other mallets than the normal drumsticks - no hands, brushes etc. 
despite this, i really like the library for it's "unprocessed" natural sound - no compression, EQing etc. on any of the samples. In conjunction with the huge amount of velocity layers you can achieve very open and dynamic sounding results. 
I fully understand that you get distracted when having too many sounds on the harddisk - I used to be a real "sample-library-hater" for the fact that you loose focus by listening to too many different sounds. That's why we concentrated on delivering a manageable selection of sounds, combined with very intuitive options to shape them. It's kind of a "real-life" approach: Here's your drumset, a couple of snares, hihats etc. - place them in a room that fits the purpose, place the mics depending on your desired result, adjust the tuning and mix them the way you like... We trust in the musicality of the user rather than providing "Instant meals" for those who can't cook. (well, we also provide a very flexible preset system to give you different starting points)

I think this example gives an idea of what I mean: 
http://audio.drumasonic.com/DRUMASONIC_4TomsMixes.mp3

Also listen to this example, from 00:45 you can hear what you can achieve in conjunction with some tube saturation, additional noise, vinyl crackles, a bit of volume automation etc. 

http://audio.drumasonic.com/DRUMASONIC_ ... ations.mp3

Hope this helps, 

best, 

sam


----------



## Raindog (May 16, 2011)

Hi Sam,
thanks very much for the detailed answer. I share your concept of less sounds but increased playability. I´m still looking for drums that actually play like an instrument less than a sample library. It seems Drumasonic could be just this.

I might have to get rid of some other drumsamples then in order to actually make music rather than selecting sounds.

I like the demos. Are they played live (with overdubs) or are they heavily edited with a midi editor?

Your library sounds too good not to give it a try.

Grüße aus Wiesbaden
Raindog


----------



## Sammy85 (May 16, 2011)

Raindog @ Mon May 16 said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> I like the demos. Are they played live (with overdubs) or are they heavily edited with a midi editor?
> 
> ...



Thanks  Well, Daniel is quite crazy in terms of playing drumasonic on a keyboard - he performed most of the examples "in one go" on the keyboard, sometimes with quantization, sometimes without. I did the "RnB" example, recorded the stuff step by step and edited a lot to give it that "in between a machine and a human"-feel. 
Playing drumasonic on a keyboard/pad feels very very natural as the velocities aren't mapped in a regular grid - instead, daniel wrote a software to measure the level of each hit and calculate its mathematically perfect range in the velocity mapping. 

best, /schöne grüße aus münchen  

sam

ps: i hope it's ok for you that i stick to english in the forum although we're both germans...


----------



## Raindog (May 16, 2011)

Hi Sam,
english works pretty well. Others want to participate in the discussion as well and they might have problems understanding our peculiar language o[]) 

What you said about playability convinced me, so I´ll give the library a try. as I said I´m still looking for a sincere instrument without too many bells and whistles but the possibility to do some nice recordings using the keyboard to hack the notes in.

Best regards
Raindog


----------



## Sammy85 (May 16, 2011)

o-[][]-o 

viel spass damit!!! 

best 

sam


----------



## chimuelo (May 16, 2011)

I really like this instrument.
Snare articulations are really important and too many library/instruments just don't focus enough on their quality of snare work.
It's not all about striking the drum.

I really doubt I'll like the effect much, but the audio mangling sure seems righteous.

Danke.
NIce Job..


----------



## Sammy85 (May 16, 2011)

chimuelo @ Mon May 16 said:


> I really doubt I'll like the effect much, but the audio mangling sure seems righteous.
> 
> Danke.
> NIce Job..



NI..ce Job ...pun intended, hugh?  

but i don't get the effects thing... what do you mean, you doubt you like the effect much? we don't have any effects included... 

best, 

sam


----------



## Raindog (May 16, 2011)

Sammy85 @ 16th May 2011 said:


> chimuelo @ Mon May 16 said:
> 
> 
> > I really doubt I'll like the effect much, but the audio mangling sure seems righteous.
> ...



I would think he means the "trash" sound. As far as I understood this is not an effect rather than a lousy mike added to make the mix more trashy. Am I wrong?
Regards
Raindog


----------



## Sammy85 (May 16, 2011)

well... the trash mic sounds trashy because it's the trash mic :roll: - we didn't put any effect on it at all. maybe a little more saturation in the preamp, but that's what everybody would have added anyway. 

a regular 57 - i use it a lot. (great "kitchen speaker" effect: bandpassfilter + 1176 compressor in 4 button-mode with long attack (1-3 or so) in mono, no fx) for intros or bridges in pop-songs 
it's also killer to fatten up the snare-drum and give it a more aggressive sustain (if you don't like the harshness, roll it off and use the snare-bottom mic for the top end) 

best 

sam


----------



## Justus (May 16, 2011)

Still waiting for my download link...


EDIT: My bad....d'oh


----------



## dinerdog (May 16, 2011)

Just wondering if there was a rimshot module in there, or if it might be added later?


----------



## drumman (May 16, 2011)

Sammy85 @ Mon May 16 said:


> chimuelo @ Mon May 16 said:
> 
> 
> > I really doubt I'll like the effect much, but the audio mangling sure seems righteous.
> ...



Maybe he means the snare rattle, since that was being discussed above?


----------



## Justus (May 17, 2011)

Got Drumasonic yesterday and LOVE it!


Suggestions for future updates:

- The Rimclick sounds a bit too ringy and roomy to my ears (even in the close mic)
Doesn't sound bad, but could sound better 
You know what I mean? I love these dry wooden Rimclicks we all know from various recordings.

- "Release" knobs for each channel, so that you can shorten e.g. the snare and remove the ringing release sound.



Kindly,
Justus


----------



## gregjazz (May 17, 2011)

Justus @ Tue May 17 said:


> - The Rimclick sounds a bit too ringy and roomy to my ears (even in the close mic)
> Doesn't sound bad, but could sound better
> You know what I mean? I love these dry wooden Rimclicks we all know from various recordings.


Really, that's just a mixing thing. Turn up the "Sn. Reso" mic channel for the snare to turn up the mic on the bottom of the snare drum. That will bring more presence to the snare cross-stick.


----------



## Justus (May 17, 2011)

Thanks, I'll try that!


----------



## Sammy85 (May 23, 2011)

Hi,
the next - free - update will very likely include:
- a "Random Velocity" Knob
- new and extended mapping functionality
- panning of the toms and crash close mics
- adjustable decay time for each instrument (close mics and room mics separately!)
- extended HiHat MIDI control
- extended "snareWires off" triggering options

Please give us some time for properly implementing all these features. We want everything new to be well-thought-out and as intuitive as possible. These many new features require a complete re-design of the options page which is likely going to become a "tabbed" interface.

Best,
Sam


----------



## gregjazz (May 23, 2011)

I'm loving Drumasonic so far. Definitely my go-to drum library. I've used it in everything from metal and rock/pop to big band jazz.


----------



## Sammy85 (May 23, 2011)

gregjazz @ Mon May 23 said:


> I'm loving Drumasonic so far. Definitely my go-to drum library. I've used it in everything from metal and rock/pop to big band jazz.



wow... can you post some audio examples? 

best, 

sam


----------



## gregjazz (May 23, 2011)

Sammy85 @ Mon May 23 said:


> wow... can you post some audio examples?



Well, here's one sample: http://www.orangetreesamples.com/audio/FivebyFive.mp3

(turned up the kick drum inside mic for that "clickiness")

I love how little effort it takes to get a great drum tone with this library, and kudos for including such a large array of cymbals!


----------



## marcotronic (May 23, 2011)

Cool prog-rock kinda cue! Love it.

Marco


----------



## robibla (May 23, 2011)

sounds hot greg! _-) shows off the drums nicely!


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jun 21, 2011)

Just ordered my copy yesterday - fantastic stuff. 

What I'd love to be included in a future update would be the possibility to stop all crashes, either via scripting or add. samples. I happen to use cym-stops quite often and only crash 1 in a stop version is quite little... Anyway, this is the best drum library I have heard so far.

Cheers
Dirk


----------



## marcotronic (Jun 24, 2011)

I totally love those drums. Here a short little track I´ve created for a podcast:

http://www.marcotronic.com/some-hardrock-podcast-intro

Reverb used here is Vienna Hybrid Reverb, by the way...


Marco


----------



## drumasonic (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi everyone,

the DRUMASONIC update will be available on July 7th.

Best,
Dan + Sam


----------



## marcotronic (Jul 1, 2011)

drumasonic @ Fri Jul 01 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> the DRUMASONIC update will be available on July 7th.
> 
> ...



Cool! Could you give some info on what the update will contain?

Thanks!
Marco


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jul 1, 2011)

I'd also love to know what'll be in there


----------



## drumasonic (Jul 2, 2011)

de_signs @ Sat Jul 02 said:


> I'd also love to know what'll be in there


Take a look here: http://drumasonic.com/?page=news


----------



## Justus (Jul 2, 2011)

Sounds great!


----------



## ozmorphasis (Jul 2, 2011)

drumasonic @ Sat Jul 02 said:


> de_signs @ Sat Jul 02 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd also love to know what'll be in there
> ...



It says the update is free for current owners. What will the price change to for those that purchase Drumasonic after the update?

O


----------



## drumasonic (Jul 3, 2011)

There will be no price change from version 1.0 to 1.5.


----------



## ozmorphasis (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank!


----------



## drumasonic (Jul 6, 2011)

Dear DRUMASONIC customers,
be prepared to receive your new DRUMASONIC in a minute! Please check your emails.

We're looking forward to your impressions and feedback.

Kind regards,
Dan + Sam


----------



## Justus (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you! Downloaded!


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jul 6, 2011)

Got it. Let's check it out


----------



## Raindog (Jun 19, 2012)

I downloaded Drumasonic 2 a few days ago (being a Drumasonic 1 user there was a nice update deal). Boys and girls this is just funtastic stuff. The drums have been expanded to work without snare rattle (switchable via keyswitch), there are drums played with rods as well as brushes. There are grooves ready to play, there are excellent presets converting these acoustic drums to a hiphop and/or jungle and or lofi set. 
I´m highly impressed. For any Drumasonic 1 owner this is an obligatory update for all others these drums should be seriously considered.
Now I got addictive drums AND Drumasonic 2. This will be a tough choice though at the moment I might prefer Drumasonic..........
Best regards
Raindog


----------



## Sammy85 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi everybody, 

I already started a new thread about drumasonic 2, but wanted to post the link in this thread, too: 

http://youtu.be/qsUms1rZ02M

...the video shows the awesome Daniel Schild playing the new drumasonic 2 software via 2BOX edrums.


----------

